# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  ارسال تصویر  وب کم از راه دور

## Iman_a13

سلام دوستان

من می خوام یک برنامه بنویسم که یک وب کم تو شرکت رو و بتونم از هرجا که بخوام تحت اینترنت 
و پروتکل tcpip تحت کنترل داشته باشم و محیط شرکت و ببینم البته صحبت هکو این حرفا نیستا یعنی هر وقت اون کامپیوتر روشن میشه توی استارتاپ ویندوز باشه و چون adsl تو شرکت هست و همیشه اون سیستم به اینترنت وصله من از هرجا که بیرون از شرکت بودم بتونم محیط شرکتو ببینم 
لازم به ذکر است نه می خوام برنامه چت بنویسم نه هک فقط یه برنامه کع به تونه با ip به سیستم شرکت وصل بشه و تصویر وب کمو برام بفرسته

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوست عزیز 
تو پروژه یکی از دوستان تو همین بخش بود...
اما اگر فقط میخواهید این کار انجام بشه و قصد برنامه نویسی ندارید من نرم افزار webcamxp را پیشنهاد می کنم . چند ماه پیش همین کاری که شما میخواین انجام بدین را انجام دادم اما چندان رضایت بخش نبود ، این نرم افزار تمامی وبکم های نصب شده را میشناسه و یک وب سرور روی ویندوز راه اندازی می کنه ، برای دسترسی به تصاویر فقط کافی آدرس اون کامپیوتر را در مرورگر وارد کنید ...

----------


## Mask

شما نیاز به آی پی استاتیک دارید.

----------


## khazaie01

> شما نیاز به آی پی استاتیک دارید.


بدون آیپی ایستا هم میشه ، اگر میخواین خودتون برنامه را بنویسید باید با اینتراوب کار کنید و یک وب سرور بسازید و تصاویر وبکم را در آن قرار دهید که باز هم پیشنهاد می کنم این نرم افزار را دانلود کنید...
در هر صورت بعد از اجرای برنامه (یا همون برنامه ای که خودتون نوشتید !) ، برای دیدن تصاویر باید آیپی سیستم را بدانید اگر آیپی ایستا داشته باشید که مشکلی نیست اما اگر آیپی ولید (و نه ایستا ) داشته باشید باز هم میتوان تصاویر را دید ، کاری که من انجام دادم این بود که یک دامین خریدم (بی شک وارد کردن دامین راحت تر از آیپی است) و یک هاست گرفتم (میتوانید دامین و هاست رایگان بگیرید و یا اگر شرکت سایت دارد میتوانید یک زیر دامنه برای وبکم در نظر بگیرید) روی هاست یک صفحه لاگین قرار دادم که از کاربر یوزر و پسورد را میگرفت اگر درست بود به آیپی سیستم شرکت ریدایرکت میشد . آیپی سیستم درون یک فایل متنی ذخیره شده ... بعد یک برنامه کوچیک با دلفی نوشتم که هر بار آیپی سیستم عوض می شد آیپی جدید را برای سرور(روی اینترنت) ارسال می کرد ، برای ارسال یا میتونید مستقیم فایل متنی شامل آیپی را آپلود کنید به سایت (10 ثانیه طول خواهد کشید از طرفی آیپی بعد از دیسکانکت شدن عوض می شود ...) یا هم که آیپی را با روشی مثل GET برای وب سرور ارسال کنید ...

----------


## Iman_a13

> بدون آیپی ایستا هم میشه ، اگر میخواین خودتون برنامه را بنویسید باید با اینتراوب کار کنید و یک وب سرور بسازید و تصاویر وبکم را در آن قرار دهید که باز هم پیشنهاد می کنم این نرم افزار را دانلود کنید...
> در هر صورت بعد از اجرای برنامه (یا همون برنامه ای که خودتون نوشتید !) ، برای دیدن تصاویر باید آیپی سیستم را بدانید اگر آیپی ایستا داشته باشید که مشکلی نیست اما اگر آیپی ولید (و نه ایستا ) داشته باشید باز هم میتوان تصاویر را دید ، کاری که من انجام دادم این بود که یک دامین خریدم (بی شک وارد کردن دامین راحت تر از آیپی است) و یک هاست گرفتم (میتوانید دامین و هاست رایگان بگیرید و یا اگر شرکت سایت دارد میتوانید یک زیر دامنه برای وبکم در نظر بگیرید) روی هاست یک صفحه لاگین قرار دادم که از کاربر یوزر و پسورد را میگرفت اگر درست بود به آیپی سیستم شرکت ریدایرکت میشد . آیپی سیستم درون یک فایل متنی ذخیره شده ... بعد یک برنامه کوچیک با دلفی نوشتم که هر بار آیپی سیستم عوض می شد آیپی جدید را برای سرور(روی اینترنت) ارسال می کرد ، برای ارسال یا میتونید مستقیم فایل متنی شامل آیپی را آپلود کنید به سایت (10 ثانیه طول خواهد کشید از طرفی آیپی بعد از دیسکانکت شدن عوض می شود ...) یا هم که آیپی را با روشی مثل GET برای وب سرور ارسال کنید ...


ممنون از راهنمایتون ولی من می خوام با دو تا برنامه یکی به روی دستگاهی که وبکم نصب و دیگری به روی دستگاهی که می خوام تصاویر رو ببینم نصب بشه و می خوم خودم این برنامه رو بنویسم نه که از نرم افزار خاصی استفاده کنم میخوام زمانی که برنامه روی کامپیوتر خونه اجرا شد تصویر زنده ازشرکت رو بهم این نرم افزار نشون بده

----------


## khazaie01

اگر بخواین 2 تا برنامه داشته باشید که دیگه نیازی به کار با اینتراوب و ساختن وب سرور ندارید ...
ساده ترین راه اینه که از وبکم عکس بگیرید برای نرم افزار کلاینت ارسال کنید .

----------


## DAMAVAND

کار راحت تر اين هستش که از Ip Camera استفاده کنيد اصلا براي همين کار طراحي شده.

----------


## Felony

> کار راحت تر اين هستش که از Ip Camera استفاده کنيد اصلا براي همين کار طراحي شده.


درسته ، البته قیمتش یکم بالا هستش ولی کاراییش همینه .

----------


## Iman_a13

> درسته ، البته قیمتش یکم بالا هستش ولی کاراییش همینه .


دوستان ممنون از راهنمایتون ولی من دنبال نتیجه نیستم دنبال نوشتن این برنامه هستم لطفا مواردی رو که باید سرچ کنم و یا یاد بگیرم معرفی بفرمایید.

----------


## مهران رسا

> دوستان ممنون از راهنمایتون ولی من دنبال نتیجه نیستم دنبال نوشتن این برنامه هستم لطفا مواردی رو که باید سرچ کنم و یا یاد بگیرم معرفی بفرمایید.


بنده اطلاعات دقیقی در مورد Web Services برای پیاده سازی این سیستم ندارم . اما برای ارتباطات شبکه ای تحت پروتکل های رایجی مثل TCP و UDP باید با مفاهیم Socket Programming آشنا باشید . با یک جستجوی کوچیک در گوگل مراجع ریگان بسیار زیادی میتونید پیدا کنید .

----------


## khazaie01

خوب اگر میخواین 2 تا برنامه یعنی کلاینت و سرور داشته باشید نیازی به Web Services ندارید...
یک کامپوننت برای کار با وبکم پیدا کنید ، من خودم قبلا تو همین انجمن دنبال کامپوننتی برای کار با وبکم میگشتم پیدا هم کردم اما الان یادم نیست ، بعد باید از تصویر وبکم عکس بگیرید ...
2 تا برنامه داشتیم یکی سرور روی سیستمی نصب میشه که وبکم وصل هست و از وبکم عکس میگیره و عکس را برای کلاینت میفرسته ، این مثال را دانلود کنید تو این مثال از تصویر دسکتاپ عکس میگیره و میفرسته ، شما فقط باید با نصب اون کامپوننت کار با وبکم ، کاری کنید که از وبکم عکس بگیره و بفرسته . *دانلود *

----------


## Felony

نام کامپوننت VideoGrabber هست که امکانات خوبی هم ارائه میکنه .

----------


## Iman_a13

> خوب اگر میخواین 2 تا برنامه یعنی کلاینت و سرور داشته باشید نیازی به Web Services ندارید...
> یک کامپوننت برای کار با وبکم پیدا کنید ، من خودم قبلا تو همین انجمن دنبال کامپوننتی برای کار با وبکم میگشتم پیدا هم کردم اما الان یادم نیست ، بعد باید از تصویر وبکم عکس بگیرید ...
> 2 تا برنامه داشتیم یکی سرور روی سیستمی نصب میشه که وبکم وصل هست و از وبکم عکس میگیره و عکس را برای کلاینت میفرسته ، این مثال را دانلود کنید تو این مثال از تصویر دسکتاپ عکس میگیره و میفرسته ، شما فقط باید با نصب اون کامپوننت کار با وبکم ، کاری کنید که از وبکم عکس بگیره و بفرسته . *دانلود*


دوستان واقعا ممنون از راهمایتون ولی من میخوام که بیینده به صورت فیلم زنده تصویر محل دوربین رو ببینه مٍل وب کم یاهو یا اسکایپ

----------


## khazaie01

> دوستان واقعا ممنون از راهمایتون ولی من میخوام که بیینده به صورت فیلم زنده تصویر محل دوربین رو ببینه مٍل وب کم یاهو یا اسکایپ


 دوست عزیز وقتی تصاویر را پشت سر هم ارسال کنید همون فیلم میشه دیگه ...

----------

